# RadixTV



## phrelin1367066121 (Mar 15, 2011)

On Wednesday morning a New York-based startup, RadixTV, began streaming live a package of four cable news networks - CNBC, CNBC World, Bloomberg and MSNBC - $14.99 a month. They plan to expand to add France 24, Fox News, CNN, Al Jazeera and the BBC.

One thing. Subscribers have to work at a financial institution, or otherwise represent themselves as working as a broker, accountant or something in the financial world, in order to get access.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

I can not see how they could stay in operation at a price like that. IMHO


----------

